# Final Destination 2



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm thinking about seeing it this weekend. I loved the first one but I'm questioning how good the sequel could possibly be.

Any reviews would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I would say it's not quite as polished and captivating as the original although it was still pretty decent all in all. The dramatic death sequences were for the most part pretty cleverly done and imo the whole reason for seeing the movie in the first place. Ali Larter looked more stunning in the original one, but that's a minor quibble. I don't want to spoil anything and ruin any of the fun in seeing it so it's hard to write a review on it to be fair. The first one plays on fears of flying and this one plays on fears of driving. One poor fella on a motorcycle really winds up with an unbelievable way to go. I can only imagine what his tombstone would read afterwards. It's a soft-core Faces Of Death with a pretty thin plot, but heavily stylized and well paced. I think you will like it, but it doesn't manage to outdo the original unfortunately. Not that I expected it to though. See it at a matinee showing to save a few bucks. I stayed all the way until the final credits rolled thinking there might be more, but there wasn't so don't waste your time like I did.


----------

